# SE1 in lieu of PE Exam



## rs2020 (May 11, 2022)

I got licensed in the State of Kansas, 2009, by passing the SE1 in lieu of the PE. I’ve never needed to be licensed in other states until now. Turns out a whole bunch of states don’t recognize my SE1 as a valid PE exam. .
I’m going to sit for the Civil:Structural exam later this year. In the meantime, are there more of you out there that got you PE license with the SE1? If so, what state?


----------



## Reverse Polish (May 12, 2022)

I obtained initial licensure in Virginia by passing the old Structural I exam. Since then, I've obtained PE licensure in 9 additional states without any problem.
The only states that I know don't recognize the Structural I exam for PE licensure are Oregon and New Jersey. In which other states are you running into this issue?


----------



## rs2020 (May 12, 2022)

Reverse Polish said:


> I obtained initial licensure in Virginia by passing the old Structural I exam. Since then, I've obtained PE licensure in 9 additional states without any problem.





Reverse Polish said:


> The only states that I know don't recognize the Structural I exam for PE licensure are Oregon and New Jersey. In which other states are you running into


Washington and Kentucky. What states are you licensed in?


----------



## CAPLS (May 13, 2022)

rs2020 said:


> I got licensed in the State of Kansas, 2009, by passing the SE1 in lieu of the PE. I’ve never needed to be licensed in other states until now. Turns out a whole bunch of states don’t recognize my SE1 as a valid PE exam. .
> I’m going to sit for the Civil:Structural exam later this year. In the meantime, are there more of you out there that got you PE license with the SE1? If so, what state?


If you are licensed and seeking comity as a civil engineer, CA allows for the PE Structural I exam in lieu of the PE Civil exam.


----------



## bmall (Jul 29, 2022)

I have a coworker in the same boat and he was denied licensure in Mississippi for this reason.


----------

